# alloy wheel....rattle cans



## steve from wath

what are the best rattle cans for spraying alloy wheels with

i plan on totally cleaning the alloys with tardis,fallout remover,very cherry
then claying the wheels

then flatting them back with various grades of wet and dry

after fully ,wiping them down with eraser,and taping up


so whats the best paint, i can go to local paint suppliers and get silver wheel paint

or i could buy it off the tinterweb

but which is the best value ,paint,finish,durabillity

after spraying i will be applying a few layers of laquer,then polishing up with foam pads etc,then they will be sealed up with zaino zcs


----------



## traplin

interested in this too.


----------



## Scotty B

I used Upol products when I refurbed mine. Paints4U supplied the sparkle silver paint with great fleck. The nozzles are good quality and don't spray fast like Halfords cans.

Upol Acid Etch primer
Upol Grey primer
Paint colour ( a very light spray from about 2ft gives the wheels a great sparkle.
Upol Clear 1


----------



## Andyb0127

You a could try alloy paints, they do kits in aerosol form for wheels.
Consisting of primer,colour,laquer, think it around £17 for the kit.

Here's a link below for them, in search on top right corner type in aerosol
Can and it will bring up the kits.

http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&a...ved=0CCMQ0Qw&adurl=http://www.alloypaints.com


----------



## VenomUK

I'm referbing mine ATM, no curbing but plenty of corrosion. So taking it all back with a wire cup brush on a rotary. Doing a good job so far and keying the surface ready for paint 

Am keeping a photo diary so will post up once complete.


----------



## DeeTailer

I'm halfway through a complete wheel refurb that I'm going to post up when complete.
I used u-Pol acid etch primer, as above, then ordinary primer and finally a colour matched aerosol in Audi titanium colour that is the OEM Audi "black edition" wheel colour.

Got mine from Martin Brown Paints. They're local to me but they also sell online....

For anyone else who wants it, the paint code for the Audi wheels is L8AU "Granit met".


----------



## Phil H

Scotty B said:


> I used Upol products when I refurbed mine. Paints4U supplied the sparkle silver paint with great fleck. The nozzles are good quality and don't spray fast like Halfords cans.
> 
> Upol Acid Etch primer
> Upol Grey primer
> Paint colour ( a very light spray from about 2ft gives the wheels a great sparkle.
> Upol Clear 1


Agree ^^ Upol wheel silver is a good match for most wheels


----------



## craigeh123

I used upol acid etch on the bare metal bits , then some high build , then just some random comma satin black then gave them to my mate to be 2k laquered came out well . A lot of the places that mix aerosols the nozzles are adjutable


----------



## kempe

Ive sprayed quite a few sets of alloys Ive found to be key is the prep I have always used upol primers as I view them as one of the best. The paint I have used has been here and there For wheels that needed doing straight away Ive used the rattles from halfords for wheels that I had a bit of time I have got paint mixed and sent to me. Also do go cheap on the clear coat I would go for a good 2k clear coat to seal in all your hard work


----------



## derbigofast

tbh its all in the prep to start the paint isn't that important if you've got a good primer but most important is the lacquer that's the important coat as that's what's keeping your paint in top condition so get the colour you want in any paint but do get a good primer and lacquer i found this to work well on my sisters smart car 3 years and still no problems


----------



## Valis

steve from wath said:


> what are the best rattle cans for spraying alloy wheels with
> 
> i plan on totally cleaning the alloys with tardis,fallout remover,very cherry
> then claying the wheels
> 
> then flatting them back with various grades of wet and dry


No need for fallout remover and claying. Just tardis for tar & grease removal, cherry for general muck off then straight to wet & dry paper. 
In sanding process you will remove fallout and any other bonded contaminants.


----------



## The Cueball

Halfauds ones have been fine on my jeep...

:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

have just got some upol paints and some clear lacquer

now when i get time afew weeks possibly ill start the refurb

will post up when done

thanks for all your suggestions :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Fiesta-125

Andyb0127 said:


> You a could try alloy paints, they do kits in aerosol form for wheels.
> Consisting of primer,colour,laquer, think it around £17 for the kit.
> 
> Here's a link below for them, in search on top right corner type in aerosol
> Can and it will bring up the kits.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&a...ved=0CCMQ0Qw&adurl=http://www.alloypaints.com


I couldn't find it..


----------



## justina3

autosmart do some nice cans and they do a nice satin color which i use a lot


----------



## Will_G

Fiesta-125 said:


> I couldn't find it..


If you look on the left hand side there is an option for Aerosols

http://www.alloypaints.com/aerosol-wheel-paint-kit-primer-colourlacquer-101-p.asp


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

I'm not kidding but I use Poundland rattle cans (primer, black and white. They sometimes have silver in)

I use a different tip supplied and the coverage is better than most I've used. Just tonight I've started refurbing a set of 205 wheels. Just sprayed the 1st coat of primer on 2 of them:










Cost so far: £1 per wheel (+ a few pence for the sandpaper)


----------



## Caledoniandream

Mind to use the right primer for alloy, prefer to key them with Scotchbrite, rather dan wet and dry.
A little trick if you want to leave the tyres on, let the air out the tyres, get a pack of cheap playing cards and stick them between the rim and the tyre, much easier than masking them with tape.
I found if you homespray them that they get easy damaged with putting the tyre back on, so rather left them on
Use a bit of tube to mask the valve.


----------



## egon

Würth silver wheel spray is outstanding. Their lacquer is very good too.
Turns out they have trade counters at their factory's too,much cheaper if there's one near you than buying from that we'll known auction site....


----------



## Bmpaul

I shall be attempting this somtime so this is all good stuff


----------

